# Warbirds Open Day, September 28th, Ardmore.



## nuuumannn (Sep 30, 2014)

Gidday everyone.

Here are some photographs taken during a special Warbirds Open Day held at Ardmore Airfield in the New Zealand Warbirds hangar. The focus of the day was a series of guest speakers, but a number of warbirds were also present for closer inspection. One of the highlights of the event was to be a flight for Alan Peart, a former 81 Sqn Spitfire pilot during the war, in locally based two seater Spit MH367, but the weather was too poorly and it's been organised for another day. The event attracted press and news media due to this. There was also a gathering of a number of veterans, who gave a Q A session. These included Roy Montrowe, Wellington and Mosquito pilot, Reg Dunbar, Wellington and Defiant WOp/AG, Bill Petersen Halifax pilot, Keith Boles, another Mosquito pilot, and Des Hall, Lancaster Flight Engineer. 

Having an interest in Defiants, I cornered Reg Dunbar after the Q A session and we had a terrific talk about the aircraft; he was very patient and seemed genuinely interested in speaking about it to me, smiling the whole time. Lovely chap. Dunbar flew electronic counter measures flights with 151 Special Duties Flight out of Tangmere operating radio equipment from the rear turret that was designed to jam German Freya radars, named Mandrel, before a raid into German territory by heavy bombers. A flight of Defiants would fly toward the coast with their Mandrel equipment on, then turn away at the last minute, scooting back across the Channel at low level. He said it was a bit hair raising and very uncomfortable, as there wasn't much room in the back of the Defiant.

Other speakers included Brett Nicholls, who has bought two BAC Strikemasters and has one flying and the second receiving certification, Gavin Trethaway, former RNZAF Canberra pilot, who spoke of Canberra ops during the Malayan Emergency and the Indonesian Confrontation, Mark Halliwell, former RNZAF Skyhawk pilot and Frank Parker, the Southern Hemisphere's only pilot current on the Fw 190, to name a few. 

The weather was usual Auckland spring muck; rain, wind, a bit of sun, but mainly overcast, but it provided some interesting photography, including some for the Black and White Photo thread.

Harvard NZ1052; a grey aeroplane against a grey sky.







NZ1053 adding a bit of colour.






Brett Nicholls' Strikemaster NZ6370 against a leaden background.






Graham Wood taking the Beaver out for a joyflight, brightening an otherwise overcast vista.






These two are my favourite ones I took of Alan Peart. The other gentleman is Jim Robinson.











MH367 being put to bed in the rain.






This also kinda works in black and white.






More next.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 30, 2014)

Warbird flights were offered during the day, but only the Beaver and Fox Moth went up. I got a flight in the Fox Moth, which, I'm glad I did. What a terrific experience!

ZK-APT, built in Canada after the war and kept in immaculate condition.











The Warbirds Hangar after the event had finished; the the aeroplanes had been put to bed with the Beaver, L-39 Albatros, Dakota, Chipmunk and two Airtrainers left outside.






What a terrific way to fly. Not nearly as noisy as I thought it would be; I sat with my back to the firewall facing another passenger. The pilot could watch us from a little circular window in the rear bulkhead.






Pilot Graham Wood, who didn't seem the least bit perturbed by the weather, in fact, it wasn't at all bad once we got airborne. Great guy and very experienced pilot.






A shy little Ryan wearing Dutch markings hiding in a hangar.






Lastly, L-39 Albatros ZK-CCP casting a shadow at the end of a perfect day - a pity the sun came out after the event had ended!






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2014)

Great pics Grant, and sounds like a very interesting day. Anyone who has the chance to talk to veterans should jump at it - there's not much time left.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 30, 2014)

I was up there Monday and Tuesday. 
Looks like I should have gone up there a day earlier!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2014)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2014)

Very cool! I like that ZK-APT.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2014)

Excellent pictures. You fooled me when you said Ardmore as I was thinking Ardmore, Oklahoma in the United States. That town is about 3 hours from me and I thought I had a new place to visit whenever I get home. Ardmore, NZ is just a little further away!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 1, 2014)

> Ardmore, NZ is just a little further away!



Probably not as busy as you're used to over there either, Thorlifter, but that's part of the charm of living here.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice shots Grant. I used to fly into a lot of logging camps in a Beaver.

Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Geo, the Beaver is a well loved aeroplane in these parts; a number of different companies used them for top dressing. That one is in the markings of the RNZAF Trans Antarctic Flight aeroplane. The Air Force Museum in Christchurch also has one in the same markings.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds like you had a great day!!!


----------



## kevinpe (Oct 4, 2014)

I would like to contact Reg Dunbar about my uncle who was also a member of 515 Sdn. Does anyone have contact info for him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

Those are some great shots!


----------

